# Wild Horse Shot...



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

Actually surprised we don't hear more of this happening...

DELTA - Bureau of Land Management officials discovered a wild horse that had been shot and killed near Delta, and they are asking for information from the public. 
Program specialists in the BLM Utah Fillmore Field Office received a call from a local resident about the dead wild horse, according to BLM. The 14-year-old palomino stud was discovered near the Middle Pond in the Swasey Herd Management Area. It had been shot and killed with a small-caliber gun, BLM said.

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?sid=35...se-shot-killed-near-delta-group-offers-reward


----------



## redleg (Dec 5, 2007)

At least that one won't starve to death like the rest will, as they overgraze the land.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Should all be hunted like the land carp they are


----------



## Fishrmn (Sep 14, 2007)

Only one? Shucks.

⫸<{{{{{⦇°>


----------



## sawsman (Sep 13, 2007)

Biodegradable glue.

.


----------



## trackerputnam (Dec 21, 2014)

Issue tags! They need sever thinning!


----------

